# Cable housing leading into rear derailleur hanger Super Six Evo 2018



## sheepherder (Mar 11, 2012)

Just purchased a new 2018 evo 105 and being my first carbon bike I've been inspecting it and have a few questions about the hanger and cable at the back. 

The housing from derailleur to hanger is really small in length. Is that okay? Was worried that it puts more stress on the hanger and then maybe on the frame?

Also the hanger has a piece that covers the area where the cable comes out of the frame an into the hanger. I can peak in through that area and the frame looks a little rough around that area. Like the paint isn't as smooth or chipped. Not sure how normal that is.

Probably not any issues but my paranoia kicking in lol. First carbon frame and making sure nothing wrong with it


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

You mean like this? Absolutely no problem. There's no way cable housing could put remotely enough stress on your hanger to cause issues. 













> Also the hanger has a piece that covers the area where the cable comes out of the frame an into the hanger. I can peak in through that area and the frame looks a little rough around that area. Like the paint isn't as smooth or chipped. Not sure how normal that is.


Not really sure what you mean. If you're concerned, remove the hanger and look under it. It shouldn't be chipped.


----------



## sheepherder (Mar 11, 2012)

tlg said:


> You mean like this? Absolutely no problem. There's no way cable housing could put remotely enough stress on your hanger to cause issues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Exactly like that cable housing. 

As for behind the hanger, I was able to take it off. Looks fine. It's just rough along the edges. Do they cut there? I added a pic


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

That's nothing to worry about. Just some leftover epoxy. Sand it off if it bothers you. But it absolutely won't cut your steel cable


----------

